# Film Chemicals & Expiry?



## benjyman345 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello,

I have some B&W film chemicals I have opened but are not mixed/diluted. I am wondering whether it is ok to use them to develop film or best to buy new chemicals. (I think I bought them about 3 or 4 years ago??)

The (undiluted) Liquid Chemicals are:

* Agfa Rodinal Developer

* Tetenal Superfix Plus 

* Kodak Stop Bath and Indicator 

When you invert the Rodinal Developer it sounds a bit like there are solid crystals in the liquid.

What are your thoughts should I use them or scrap them.

Thanks


----------



## ann (Jan 3, 2011)

Rodinal is famous for it"s long shelve life.

The stop bath if orange is still good. 

Not familar with the fixer, is it a poweder of liquid?

I would be inclined to toss the fixer, use the stop  bath and test the rodinal on something that is not critical.


----------



## compur (Jan 3, 2011)

benjyman345 said:


> When you invert the Rodinal Developer it sounds a bit like there are solid crystals in the liquid.



This is normal for Rodinal.  In fact, a few visible crystals of precipitate are 
necessary for Rodinal to work properly and keep for long periods.  Don't filter 
them out.

As Ann said, Rodinal is famous for its long shelf life.  Reports of old, opened 
bottles working perfectly are common.  Once diluted for use, however, it
should only be used once and discarded as it will not keep in diluted form.


----------



## benjyman345 (Jan 3, 2011)

ann said:


> Not familar with the fixer, is it a poweder of liquid?



Thanks for the replies.
The fixer is liquid in a black bottle and made in Germany.
Tetenal Superfix Plus 1000 ml LC


----------



## ann (Jan 3, 2011)

check to see if there is any settling in the bottom' i.e. white or yellow "stuff", if so, toss it out and buy new.


----------



## stereo (Jan 12, 2011)

In rodinal, if you don't have any grains and it's still dark it should be ok. Try to develop part of unexposed film and you will see


----------

